# La cambiarian ?



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola resulta que tengo una Turner Flux 08, muy consentida.
Por supuesto que ha sido: compra el cuadro, ponle los rines que te gustan ( Industry Nine ), Poste Thomson, grupo XT, Fox 120 mm, que esto es lo único que tengo duda de cambiarle ya que siento que en subidas muy empinadas como que tiende a levantarse, será que necesito una 100 mm ? Acelera de pocas mechas y baja mejor !! :thumbsup:

Después de haber tenido varias Specialized Epic de aluminio, con las que tuve buenas rodadas, tengo la oportunidad de hacerme de una de carbón, de hecho ya está pedida  solo faltará probarla y lo que no sé es si vale la pena cambiar la Flux por la Epic, he leido buenos comentarios de los nuevos modelos y que las Epic carbón tienen mejor manejo que las de Aluminio.
Sé que en este Foro hay varios ciclistas con Bicis de muy buen nivel y con mucha experiencia, así que sé recibiré buenos comentarios, Como la ven, la cambiarían ?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Si :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Eeerrr... pues ya para que? Ya la pediste! jajaja!!!!

Pues depende de lo que quieras. La Flux es mas una trailbike que una de XC puro y duro. Los angulos y la suspension van mas enfocados a rodadas largas y tecnicas, que a llegar mas rapido del punto A al B.

La Epic es el arma de competicion de Specialized... asi que van a ser muy diferentes. Me parece que las Epic ahora vienen con un angulo de direccion un poco mas relajado, lo que la va a hacer menos nerviosa.

No vendas la Turner hasta que te llegue la Epic. Pasas las I9 a la Epic (si es que son compatibles, creo que si, pero tendras que ordenar adaptadores a I9) y vendes la Turner... o te quedas con la Turner y le metes las partes de la Spesh que te gusten (y que sean compatibles).


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Esa es la flux que cambiaste de cuadro chico a mediano? saludos,


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Los I9*

Gracias Warp, eso he leído que la Epic es mas Racing y de hecho ya tengo los I9 para la Epic, sé que siempre anda uno buscando la Bici ideal, aunque como dicen por ahí ¨la bici no hace al ciclista ¨ de hecho tenía un Flux Small y ahora con este cuadro mediano me siento mucho mejor, será cosa como dices de probarla.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

quedate con ambas dos!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Estoy con Warp, son 2 animalitos muy diferentes, personalmente me gustaría tener 2 bicis, una agresiva (que ya la tengo) y algo mas xc, ligerito, para rodadas muy largas donde lo que importa es llegar aunque sacrifiques velocidad en las bajadas. Asi que si puedes, quedate con las 2.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

biker231 said:


> Hola resulta que tengo una Turner Flux 08, muy consentida.
> Por supuesto que ha sido: compra el cuadro, ponle los rines que te gustan ( Industry Nine ), Poste Thomson, grupo XT, Fox 120 mm, que esto es lo único que tengo duda de cambiarle ya que siento que en subidas muy empinadas como que tiende a levantarse, será que necesito una 100 mm ? Acelera de pocas mechas y baja mejor !! :thumbsup:
> 
> Después de haber tenido varias Specialized Epic de aluminio, con las que tuve buenas rodadas, tengo la oportunidad de hacerme de una de carbón, de hecho ya está pedida  solo faltará probarla y lo que no sé es si vale la pena cambiar la Flux por la Epic, he leido buenos comentarios de los nuevos modelos y que las Epic carbón tienen mejor manejo que las de Aluminio.
> ...


Si, cambiala, te la cambio por una Viento...


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*en el rincón ?*

Gracias por los comentarios, pero soy de una sola bici, me gusta que a la que tengo buscarle partes para que vaya quedando ¨al gusto¨ y tener 2 ....mmmmm creo que una se quedaria en el rincón ... :nono:
Y si Leomtb, es la que cambié por Mediana.
Saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> La Epic es el arma de competicion de Specialized... asi que van a ser muy diferentes. Me parece que las Epic ahora vienen con un angulo de direccion un poco mas relajado, lo que la va a hacer menos nerviosa.


Nomás por curiosidad entré al sitio web de Specialized para ver cómo está la geometría de sus nuevos modelos, y no, la Epic no ha relajado sus ángulos de dirección: 70.5 para las 29" y 70 para las 26". La Stumpjumper sí, ya bajó a 69 para las 29" y 68 para las 26".


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Esta 1 grado menos que la giant anthem (71) o trek super fly (71), pero no se si 1 grado se pueda sentir tan facilmente...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

blatido said:


> Nomás por curiosidad entré al sitio web de Specialized para ver cómo está la geometría de sus nuevos modelos, y no, la Epic no ha relajado sus ángulos de dirección: 70.5 para las 29" y 70 para las 26". La Stumpjumper sí, ya bajó a 69 para las 29" y 68 para las 26".


No se las medidas, pero creo que para el 2012 si los cambiaron, por lo menos eso es lo que entendí en un video del interbike que debe estar por aqui. Igual estoy mal.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> Nomás por curiosidad entré al sitio web de Specialized para ver cómo está la geometría de sus nuevos modelos, y no, la Epic no ha relajado sus ángulos de dirección: 70.5 para las 29" y 70 para las 26". La Stumpjumper sí, ya bajó a 69 para las 29" y 68 para las 26".


Tienes razon...

Lo que es mas... veo que la Flux tiene un angulo de direccion de 70, asi que igual... 

Yo tenia en la cabeza que la Flux tenia un angulo de direccion de 69 y como menciona Rzoz, en algun lado vi o lei que la Epic la relajaban un poquito.

En fin... los datos duros ahi estan. De angulo de direccion son iguales. De angulo de asiento solo hay medio grado de diferencia.

Leo... un grado en la direccion se siente un chorro.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Si tomamos en cuenta la historia de la Epic, en 2003 cuando surgió el primer modelo tenía un ángulo de dirección de 71 grados. Luego por ahí de 2006 bajó a 70.5 y en el 2009 lo bajaron a 70 grados, como permanece hasta los modelos 2012 (es curioso, ya le tocaba bajar a 69.5 ¿no?). Todo esta info está en el sitio web de Specialized (se nota que ando con mucho qué hacer).

Y hablando de que si se siente ó no 1 grado en la dirección y qué tanto, ya les comentaré mi experiencia; adquirí un Angleset de Cane Creek. Veremos qué sucede...


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Orale, no sabia que un grado se sintiera tanto... yo la unica experiencia que tengo es con mis dos bicis pero ahi si la diferencia es de 3 grados (68 vs 71) y si es evidente el cambio, 
saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yo NUNCA cambiaría una Turner por una Specialized.

Es como cambiar un Ferrari por un Toyota.

Saludos.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Yo NUNCA cambiaría una Turner por una Specialized.
> 
> Es como cambiar un Ferrari por un Toyota.
> 
> Saludos.


De acuerdo, aunque hay que decirlo: en XC Turner no tiene una oferta competitiva por la falta de Carbón en su línea. Si sacaran una Flux o 29" de Carbón (cosa que creo que están evaluando) otro gallo cantaría.

Yo la neta es que no me regreso a esas geometrías!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Turner ? Carbon ?
Eso seria como cavar su propia tumba


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> De acuerdo, aunque hay que decirlo: en XC Turner no tiene una oferta competitiva por la falta de Carbón en su línea.


Ni una bici de Enduro puro y duro.

Desde que dejaron de hacer la Nitrous y la RFX, no han llenado esos huecos. Supongo que al final no se venderian bien del todo y prefirieron quedarse con lo que saben que les funciona.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quiza cambiaría una Turner por algo como esto:









De las pocas bicis que se siguen fabricando artesanalmente, hoy en día. :thumbsup:

A proposito del tema, me acaban de informar que las Knolly, ya pasaron su producción de nuevas bicis a TAIWAN.









Una mas, que lastima. :madman:

Saludos.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Knolly ha estado cambiando produccion a Taiwan desde mayo, y yo no le veo lo malo. Segun Noel taiwan tiene actualmente los mejores procesos de manufactura del mundo y el acceso a los mejores materiales, lo cual no me sorprenderia por las escalas que manejan. Segun Noel la chilcotin es la bici mas fuerte, refinada y de mejor calidad que knolly ha fabricado jamas, y no es la mas cara tampoco. Para mi como consumidor fue una muy buena medida.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Knolly ha estado cambiando produccion a Taiwan desde mayo, y yo no le veo lo malo. Segun Noel taiwan tiene actualmente los mejores procesos de manufactura del mundo y el acceso a los mejores materiales, lo cual no me sorprenderia por las escalas que manejan.


No es la primera persona que lo dice... tampoco la primera que se queja de los fabricantes estadounidenses (por precio, calidad o limitaciones en metodos de manufactura).

Intense tuvo algunos cuadros desalineados y flexibles... y son hechos en casa en USA.

En honor a la verdad, a nosotros como mexicanos, fuera del orgullo personal de decir "mi bici fue hecha a mano en ...", no nos deberia de ir o venir. Definitivamente comprando MTB de alto nivel hechas en USA no vamos a cambiar la economia de nuestros vecinos (ni la nuestra).

Hoy por hoy, si las bicis son hechas en USA, Taiwan o Alemania, es menos relevante. Es mas importante el diseno, la implementacion y el servicio a cliente de la marca.

Como ejemplo, un boton. La Mojo esta hecha en China... y es un bicicleton por donde se le busque. Sera del agrado o no de muchos de nosotros (me apunto a la carbonofobia), pero honor a quien honor merece. Ibis ha hecho un bicicleton en la Mojo en sus varios sabores.

La verdad es que es un asunto muy subjetivo y hasta personal como discutir de politica. Desde el punto de vista de la moderacion de un foro, una discusion de estas de USA Vs Taiwan siempre es un foco amarillo de atencion. La mayoria de las veces termina siendo hostil, poco constructiva y por ultimo reciclada o cerrada.

Esa Foes esta preciosa...

Si quisiera hacerme de una bici mas bruta que la mia, hoy por hoy mis opciones serian la Chilcotin o la Nicolai Helius AM... o esperarme hasta que Turner saque la RFX en 2015


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*De acuerdo....*



Warp said:


> Como ejemplo, un boton. La Mojo esta hecha en China... y es un bicicleton por donde se le busque. Sera del agrado o no de muchos de nosotros (me apunto a la carbonofobia), pero honor a quien honor merece. Ibis ha hecho un bicicleton en la Mojo en sus varios sabores.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> No es la primera persona que lo dice... tampoco la primera que se queja de los fabricantes estadounidenses (por precio, calidad o limitaciones en metodos de manufactura).
> 
> Intense tuvo algunos cuadros desalineados y flexibles... y son hechos en casa en USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Warp said:


> No es la primera persona que lo dice... tampoco la primera que se queja de los fabricantes estadounidenses (por precio, calidad o limitaciones en metodos de manufactura).
> 
> Intense tuvo algunos cuadros desalineados y flexibles... y son hechos en casa en USA.
> 
> ...


Estimado y querido moderador Warp:

Tu comentario es como siempre muy ATINADO, fundamentado en un amplio conocimiento de la ciencia del mundillo de la bicicleta.

Resulta claro y POLITICAMENTE CORRECTO 

... pero incongruente con la verdad de la realidad ...

porque si mal no recuerdo tu bici personal es una NICOLAI hecha artesanalmente en Alemania, por las manos de uno de los mejores diseñadores y constructores del planeta,
si realmente no interesara mucho el factor fashion, deberías andar rodando en una Huffy.:aureola:

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> ... pero incongruente con la verdad de la realidad ...
> 
> porque si mal no recuerdo tu bici personal es una NICOLAI hecha artesanalmente en Alemania, por las manos de uno de los mejores diseñadores y constructores del planeta,
> si realmente no interesara mucho el factor fashion, deberías andar rodando en una Huffy.:aureola:
> ...


Tambien tengo una Nashbar (menos marca que eso, dificil)



















...y hace poco tuve una Giant que por desgracia tuve que vender...


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ya me sentí pobre........ jajaja
Entiendo y agradezco sus comentarios y la inquietud de cambiar la Turner es solo por los buenos comentarios de gente que tiene Epic de carbón, la diferencia al rodar la de Aluminio y la de carbón es muy diferente, según cuates mios y por supuesto hasta que no la use no podré convencerme . Yo en lo personal estoy muy agusto con mi Flux, un poco pesada pero creo eso me da estabilidad y seguridad al bajar.
De donde este hecha coincido, también me vale, lo que no se puede negar es la mercadotecnia y popularidad de la marca, de 9 que fuimos a rodar 8 eran Specialized !!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Knolly ha estado cambiando produccion a Taiwan desde mayo, y yo no le veo lo malo. Segun Noel taiwan tiene actualmente los mejores procesos de manufactura del mundo y el acceso a los mejores materiales, lo cual no me sorprenderia por las escalas que manejan. Segun Noel la chilcotin es la bici mas fuerte, refinada y de mejor calidad que knolly ha fabricado jamas, y no es la mas cara tampoco. Para mi como consumidor fue una muy buena medida.


Si comparara eso, la calidad de mi Endo es muy buena, quiero una Chilco!!!!!!

Tambien C.Cocalis en algún momento comentó que el mover o poner su producción en Taiwan no es únicamente por costo, sino por logística, tienen allá casi todas las partes de producción por allá.

Creo que también Turner va a mover la producción alla, quien sabe cuantas bicis hechas en USA vayan a quedar. El unico argumento que para mí valdría en Made in USA es la mano de obra que se quede local, pero siendo de México, pues no tiene tanto valor eso. A fin de cuentas, nos fijamos como locos en el país de orígen en el cuadro, pero no nos fijamos si los cambios,frenos y demás están hechos en USA o Taiwan o en cualquier otro lado.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Pues aquí va mi opinión, aunque un poco subjetiva ya que yo también tengo una Mojo SL, pero bueno. 
Yo nunca cambiaría mi Mojo ni una Turner (siempre y cuando fuera DW, pues no conozco qué tal funciona la TNT que creo es la que tu tienes) por una Specialized. 
No digo que Spesh sea mala pero realmente no creo que esté al nivel de otras por el tema del diseño de la suspensión, yo he probado y he visto como gente que tiene bicis con la suspensión 4 bar o FSR, cuando pedalean se van "meciendo" o van brincando en el asiento y cuando veo la mia, nada, no se mueve nada. 
Creo que la suspensión Maestro de Giant también es muy buena, claro le volaron el diseño a Dave Weagle, pero bueno, el punto es que creo que hay bicis con buenas suspensiones que pueden ser una mejor opción. Aquí The Last Biker puede decir si el VPP de Santa Cruz u otros diseños funciona igual o mejor que el DW Link, pero al menos yo estoy muy contento con cómo se comporta la Mojo. 

En relación a donde estén hechas las bicis, me vale gorro mientras estén bien hechas. Si la mejor manufactura del aluminio está en Taiwan y la fibra de carbono en China, pues qué bueno que nuestras bicis estén hechas ahí. 

saludos

PD. Tambíen hay que ser honestos, quien tenga mucha pierna, no le va a importar si su bici tiene un poco de bobing o lo que sea, quien tiene buena pierna sube por donde sea sin importar el diseño de la bici o la suspensión, llantas, o lo que sea. 
Como anécdota, hace tiempo fui con unos amigos a rodar a la Malinche, todos con nuestras bicis al punto, equipo de seguridad, geles de energía, etc. Bueno, pues no sabíamos que ese día había una peregrinación en bicicleta de un pueblo de tlaxcala y no les quiero decir cuantas personas en bici de lechero, con jeans, zapato de vestir, sueter tipo César Costa, y obviamente sin casco, guantes, camelbak, etc. nos pasaron con singular alegría y facilidad.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Si no niego la excelente suspensión de Turner, y crep q para que no se vayam "meciendo" es que Specialiced tiene el Brain ....En aluminio ...mmmm la Turner, Creo la duda es sobre todo en la opcion de Carbon de Spesh, rigidez, ligereza


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

hace 2 años todavia corri con esta, es una 2007 Nitrous, la bicleta mas rapida que he usado, con el DW Link no la pueden fabricar ya .. lastima, era un cohete ... esta pesaba 9.5 kgs = 21 lbs


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> hace 2 años todavia corri con esta, es una 2007 Nitrous, la bicleta mas rapida que he usado, con el DW Link no la pueden fabricar ya .. lastima, era un cohete ... esta pesaba 9.5 kgs = 21 lbs


Que lástima que ya no la hagan, pero no creo es que no se pueda hacer con el DW Link, creo que Turner la quitó de su línea de productos antes de hacer el cambio a DWL. Pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Que lástima que ya no la hagan, pero no creo es que no se pueda hacer con el DW Link, creo que Turner la quitó de su línea de productos antes de hacer el cambio a DWL. Pero no estoy seguro.


Muy chida pero la descontinuaron por ser un nicho muy pequeño en ventas para ellos. Se rumora en el foro que están pensando en una 29" de carbon y 3" de recorrido.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Muy chida pero la descontinuaron por ser un nicho muy pequeño en ventas para ellos. Se rumora en el foro que están pensando en una 29" de carbon y 3" de recorrido.


Aparte que hubo algunos problemas de roturas de cuadros y el peso estaba limitado, no me acuerdo a cuanto por lo mismo que era muy ligera.

El limite de peso era mas que suficiente para un corredor normal de XC, pero no para un Homer promedio.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

el peso del cuadro estaba limitado a 165lbs y si se notaba que era muy delgado el tubo .. aunque era bastante rigida ... yo peso 150lbs ... ademas esa bicicleta trae los Cranck Brothers Candy 4ti con limite de peso de 170lbs y los rines ZTR Race con limite de peso de 175 lbs.

Asi que ya sabran, cuando alguien me la pedia prestada para calarla ... mmm ... bueno digamos que me volvi bueno para calcular el peso de las personas y para inventar pretextos para no prestarla ... jajaja


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

vende la specialized y quedate con la turner..... no esperate!!!! vende las dos y comprate una scalpel 2012:thumbsup:


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rrl said:


> vende la specialized y quedate con la turner..... no esperate!!!! vende las dos y comprate una scalpel 2012:thumbsup:


O vende la turner y la specialized y comprate una Yeti SB66!  Ya la vieron? Está padre esa bici!
Ya en serio, yo no cambiaría la turner por la specialized. Etá muy bonita esa flux!
Saludos,
Jack


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

En eso de los angulos........ checando las paginas de cada una me encuentro ue las 2 tienen en el llamado Head tube el mismo angulo 70* y en el seat angle una 73.5 y la Epic 74, entonces, no son muy similares ?


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

*seat angle*

Aprovechando el post, y el seat angle en que afecta?


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Leomtb said:


> Aprovechando el post, y el seat angle en que afecta?


Según yo (y estoy seguro que los verdaderos expertos en esto de este foro aportarán más y mejor), el ángulo del sillín tiene que ver mucho con la comodidad en la postura del ciclista, que a la larga se traduce en mejor performance: mayor comodidad = mayor performance. Las bicis de XC tienden a tener un ángulo más recto (sillín paralelo al piso), mientras que el otro extremo (bicis de free-ride/downhill) tienen un ángulo mucho mas inclinado. Las bicis de AM están en algún lugar en medio de estos dos extremos y uno debe buscar el ángulo que mejor le acomode (otra de las razones por las que es muy importante probar una bici antes de comprar)

Saludos,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Leomtb said:


> Aprovechando el post, y el seat angle en que afecta?


Afecta tu posicion con respecto al eje de centro y por ende es primordial para el pedaleo.

Un angulo mas vertical te pone mas directamente sobre el eje de los pedales y puedes pedalear mejor.

Un angulo mas relajado te aleja del eje de centro y no es tan eficiente para el pedaleo.

Igual tiene sus limites. No por poner un angulo de 76' vas a pedalear mejor, ni tampoco quiere decir que angulos de 71-72 no sirvan para pedalear.

Tambien afecta a la distribucion de peso sobre la bici. Mas vertical y pone mas peso adelante. Mas horizontal y poner tu peso mas atras haciendo mas facil de levantar la rueda delantera.

No es tan simple, pero por ahi va.

Este articulo esta sencillo, pero va al grano.
Bicycle Geometry - Beginners Guide - Australian Cyclist


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Nothing is perfect.....*



Leomtb said:


> Aprovechando el post, y el seat angle en que afecta?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Leo :
El ángulo del tubo del asiento que se forma en la unión el tubo del asiento y la horizontal imaginaria, trabaja o afecta así :

Cuando se acerca al ángulo recto(72°-73°) se sienta uno más lejos del eje de la rueda
trasera perdiendo tracción y derrapando más, por otro lado te centras mas sobre la bici y es mejor para subir.

Al contrario (69°-70°)se gana en tracción pero la parte delantera se vuelve mas errática .

Lo mejor es probar y buscar un punto medio de comodidad y desempeño , como lo hemos comentado varias veces no se puede tener todo en la misma bici, si pesa mucho no subes bien y bajas muy bien , si pesa poco subes bien pero bajando puedes tener poca estabilidad, si tiene componentes pesados seguramente va a ser resistente , si tiene componentes muy ligeros posiblemente no duren mucho y así es la historia , si tiene tubeless......., si tiene cámaras...... si es 26 ..... si es 29 ....si es doble..... si es hartail..... si ........

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*llegó*

Ps al fin llegó la Epic y luego luego le hice cambio de asiento, poste Thomson y Rines I9.....como las ven ? espero este fin probar la Epic 
Saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Preciosas las dos! Ni a cual irle! Felicidades!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

biker231 said:


> Ps al fin llegó la Epic y luego luego le hice cambio de asiento, poste Thomson y Rines I9.....como las ven ? espero este fin probar la Epic
> Saludos
> 
> View attachment 644539
> ...


Están mas bonitos los colores de la Epic...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Estimado y querido moderador Warp:
> 
> Tu comentario es como siempre muy ATINADO, fundamentado en un amplio conocimiento de la ciencia del mundillo de la bicicleta.
> 
> ...


Warp se compró la Nicolai por la calidad que tiene, no por que se hizo en Alemania, creo que es lo que estamos diciendo. Entiendo que los americanos se peleen mas por el punto de origen por cuestión de mantener la mano de obra en U.S.A., pero como dijo TLB, si las hicieran mas para acá nos ayudaría, mientras no, mientras las hagan bien.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

biker231 said:


> Ps al fin llegó la Epic y luego luego le hice cambio de asiento, poste Thomson y Rines I9.....como las ven ? espero este fin probar la Epic
> Saludos


Yo ya no soltaria ninguna... :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yo ya no soltaria ninguna... :thumbsup:


Estoy de acuerdo....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Warp se compró la Nicolai por la calidad que tiene, no por que se hizo en Alemania, creo que es lo que estamos diciendo.


... y por geometria, filosofia de diseno, reputacion de la marca, etc. Mis otras opciones eran la Knolly Endorphin, Turner 5 Spot y la Banshee Spitfire.

De hecho, quiero otra bici para complementar a la Nico y seguro no va a ser una Nicolai, ni hecha a mano, ni hecha en USA. No hay cama pa tanta gente.

Si me hiciera de una bici mas brutita tambien, me iria por la Giant Reign X. Es un bicicleton.

En fin, cada cosa para lo suyo.

Lo que si no se puede negar es que siempre hay un valor subjetivo en muchas de nuestras compras. Puede ser algo tan simple como el color o tan complicado como el lugar de origen.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*solo una*

Gracias por los comentarios , siempre he pensado que al final cuando una bici te gusta es ¨ tu bici¨ a la que le buscas el componente especial, el asiento que te queda, etc, etc ( Gente que tiene Turner y Banshee y acaban rodando la Banshee Rune, otros Turner, S Cruz y Acaban rodando la Mojo, etc.) y al final, realmente las usas las 2 o acabas rodando con una que es tu preferida y la otra pues de vez en cuando ? o lo peor se queda sin uso. Como dijeron, no puede una bici tener todo........
Nop, de hecho conservaré solo una. :idea:


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

mis dos centavos: quitale esa rocket ron a la epic y vendela, que se lleven los rines!!! la turner es una joya:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

biker231 said:


> Nop, de hecho conservaré solo una. :idea:


Suerte con la decision... es una muy dura de hacer.

Mi favorita sentimental es la Turner, pero como dices, habra que rodarlas para ver cual te acomoda mas.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

biker231 said:


> Gracias por los comentarios , siempre he pensado que al final cuando una bici te gusta es ¨ tu bici¨ a la que le buscas el componente especial, el asiento que te queda, etc, etc ( Gente que tiene Turner y Banshee y acaban rodando la Banshee Rune, otros Turner, S Cruz y Acaban rodando la Mojo, etc.) y al final, realmente las usas las 2 o acabas rodando con una que es tu preferida y la otra pues de vez en cuando ? o lo peor se queda sin uso. Como dijeron, no puede una bici tener todo........
> Nop, de hecho conservaré solo una. :idea:


También hay que tomar en cuenta el factor de la novedad. Independientemente de las características de las bicis, casi nunca he escuchado a alguien que, habiéndose comprado una bici nueva, diga "híjole, la verdad está mejor mi bici anterior; me quedo con la 'viejita' y vendo la nueva".

En fin, tanto rollo y casi creo conocer el final de la historia: te quedarás con la Epic y, antes de que te acabes de adaptar a rodar con ella, ya la estarás cambiando por otra (una Turner 2013 rodado 29", tal vez...). ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

> Creo que también Turner va a mover la producción alla, quien sabe cuantas bicis hechas en USA vayan a quedar.


Yo por ahi tengo una relacion con los de Ellsworth (si se les ofrece) y ellos ya empezaron con alguna parte de su produccion en Asia (Bicicleta Glimpse de Aluminio y pues todos los cuadros de Carbon Enlightment 26 y 29, que eso es casi obio) .. y el rumor dice que en algunos años Ellsworth tambien muda su produccion a China


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

blatido said:


> También hay que tomar en cuenta el factor de la novedad. Independientemente de las características de las bicis, casi nunca he escuchado a alguien que, habiéndose comprado una bici nueva, diga "híjole, la verdad está mejor mi bici anterior; me quedo con la 'viejita' y vendo la nueva".
> 
> En fin, tanto rollo y casi creo conocer el final de la historia: te quedarás con la Epic y, antes de que te acabes de adaptar a rodar con ella, ya la estarás cambiando por otra (una Turner 2013 rodado 29", tal vez...). ¿Me equivoco?


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, considerando que cuando compras una bici nueva, seguramente será para mejorar la que tenías antes, pues de menso alguien cambia una bici buena por una más chafa.

Otra cosa es que te compres una bici del mismo nivel con componenetes de igual calidad y te acomode la vieja más que la nueva, que creo que sí puede pasar.

saludos


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yo creo que si llega a suceder, en mi caso he tenido Epics....... quizas la Turner la sentí mas agusto, pero en este caso es solo el probar lo agil o que también se porta la de carbón, y creo que vender la Spesch es mucho más facil que la Turner, por mercadotecnia, conocimiento de la marca, etc etc.
Que te acomode más la viejita.......pues a soltar la nueva y no pasa nada
Saludos a Todos


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

El problema de la producción en China es que hasta donde recuerdo, México tiene dispuesto un arancel especial para todos aquellos productos manufacturados en China, no así de Taiwan (aunque sean prácticamente lo mismo).

...Me sucedió comprando unos zapatos por Amazon, que al final resultaron hechos en China y pagué una buena lana en impuestos que no se veían al momento de cerrar la compra.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mithrandir said:


> El problema de la producción en China es que hasta donde recuerdo, México tiene dispuesto un arancel especial para todos aquellos productos manufacturados en China, no así de Taiwan (aunque sean prácticamente lo mismo).
> 
> ...Me sucedió comprando unos zapatos por Amazon, que al final resultaron hechos en China y pagué una buena lana en impuestos que no se veían al momento de cerrar la compra.


Eso es harina de otro costal...

No todo lo hecho en China esta gravado. Pero si estoy seguro que los textiles y calzado los marcan ridiculamente vengan de donde vengan porque es una industria protegida en Mexico.

En el mismo pedimento de importacion:

Guantes hechos en Vietnam: 30%
Guantes hechos en China: 110%
Shorts Hechos en China: 110%
Cambios/Desviador X.7 hechos en China: 0%
Llanta hecha en Taiwan: 0%
Repuesto de bolsa para Camelbak hecha en Mexico: 0% (nomas eso me faltaba)

Todo eso mas el IVA de 16%.

Moraleja: No compren ropa/calzado al extranjero.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hablando de eso .. y cambiando el tema (de nuevo) .. ya empieza el Frio Baja Californiano y mi chamarrita que tenia se me rompio el invierno pasado por andar de trail builder (gracias) ... todavia tiene vida, para ya necesito otra .. una que sea (Obio) ligera, con buena respiracion, de material resistente, que no sea de muchas capas ... que sea windproof y rain proof, aunque lo ultimo no importa tanto. Never rains in California

Albert Hammond - It Never Rains In Southern California - YouTube

eso si ... When it rains .. It really pours .. como dirian los vecinos .. pero como es una semana al mes, por 3 meses ... mejor me abstengo de la empapada ... y me subo al treadmill

Alguna recomendacion??


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

y que tal salio la epic? se que es temprano para hacer comparaciones, pero cuales son las sensaciones inciales?, 

saludos


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Pues a penas le dí una salida este fin, por supuesto por diseño inmediatamente llama la atención la Epic, los detalles del carbón, colores, etc. Al principio sentí rara la suspensión trasera, era como un tuck cada vez que subia algún escalón o pasaba por algún borde o desnivel ( quiero pensar que era el brain abriendo) muy agil y excelente para trepar, definitivamente más rapida que la Flux aunque si reconozco que en bajas velocidades la Turner es mas suave, Plush le dicen ahora creo, A la hora de bajar y agarrar curvas y escalones se portó muy bién no sé si seria lo tubless pero rodó por encima de todo lo que le puse (aclaro que no soy de grandes brincos pero si de cierta velocidad) con un excelente balance entre velocidad y seguridad y como dijo Blatido ps claro que me gustaría quedarme con la nueva, pero creo que por desconocimiento de la marca Turner por ¨ el populo ¨ va a ser mas dificil vender la Flux.
Saludos


----------



## klops05 (Oct 11, 2011)

No no dejaria ninguna! pero esteticamente me gusta mas la specialized!!


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

*y que tal esta la epic?*

Creo que ya pasaron unas 3 semanas del cambio, nos podrias hacer comparaciones entre la epic y la flux?,

saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Leomtb said:


> Creo que ya pasaron unas 3 semanas del cambio, nos podrias hacer comparaciones entre la epic y la flux?,
> 
> saludos


La cuestión no es que hayan pasado 3 semanas, sino que solo ha rodado la Epic un par de veces, así es difícil sacar conclusiones...


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

rickyx5 said:


> Hablando de eso .. y cambiando el tema (de nuevo) .. ya empieza el Frio Baja Californiano y mi chamarrita que tenia se me rompio el invierno pasado por andar de trail builder (gracias) ... todavia tiene vida, para ya necesito otra .. una que sea (Obio) ligera, con buena respiracion, de material resistente, que no sea de muchas capas ... que sea windproof y rain proof, aunque lo ultimo no importa tanto. Never rains in California
> 
> Albert Hammond - It Never Rains In Southern California - YouTube
> 
> ...


Assos


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Pues si, quizas es dificil con solo 2-3 rodadas pero ayer saqué la Turner a que le diera el sol...
Una Buena Trepada por un lugar llamado Vigìa 1 y la bajada que es muy rapida se comportó bastante bién, aunque ya me andaba desacostrumbando ...... mucho más nerviosa la epic, con la Turner era como si estuviera pavimentado en piedras chicas y sueltas, si creo que la Epic es un poco màs de manejo y debes de ir mas al pendiente de lo que hay adelante. Creo conservaré la Spesh.

Saludos


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Assos


Wow .. no la conocia .. y ya vi porque ..

fuera de mi rango .. jajaja .. Too much for my pocket dijo mi compa el ******


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Ya has decidido con cual te quedas?. Puedes contarnos algo más de la comparación?


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola Alfonsote, las dos son diferentes, un poco solamente, ya que la geometria es muy similar, como lo comenté para subir; la Epic, para bajar: la Flux es más segura, aunque sube bastante bién, definitivamente no me importa quedarme con cualquiera de las 2 eso se decidirá por la primera que se venda, no se puede tener todo en la misma Bici. Creo que depende mucho de cual sea tu talón de Aquiles, creo que el mio es las subidas, así es que me gustaría quedarme con la Epic.
Saludos


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Hola biker231, 
Gracias por responder y te deseo mucha suerte y clarividencia para escoger la mejor.
Estoy mas/menos en tu misma situación, seducido por una Flux y una Santa Cruz blur Xcc, mi diferencia contigo es que no puedo probarlas, tengo que aconsejarme bien antes de decidirme.
Puesto que la geometria y los pesos de ambas son tambien muy parecidos, (la turner bajara igual o mejor que la Santa) el peso las diferencia en 700/800 g. aproximadamente, paso a preguntarte tus sensaciones : crees que el peso subiendo/llaneando penaliza a la turner?. En un maraton 100/120 Km, con cual irias mas comodo? En un mismo recorrido subiendo/llaneando, cuantos segundos/minutos ganarias con la Epic en relacion de la Turner?.
Gracias por tu tiempo.
AlfonsoTe.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola, no soy un experto en geometrias, ejes pasantes y angulos de las bicis, con todo respeto a los que si conocen, y lo digo porque he estado leyendo un montòn de esos temas y la verdad es que hay bicis que te acomodan muy bièn a pesar de que en la teoria ´la otra ´ era mejor, Hay en este foro quienes tienen unos bicicletones y guardan por ahì alguna que fué su consentida, aunque tecnologias y materiales han cambiado. Yo tuve una Blur XC Aluminio, Mediana, muy buena para subir, se sentìa muy ligera aunque para bajar la sentìa muy corta, mido 1.74 y cuando probè la Flux me sentì super bièn, de hecho se la prestè a un amigo que acababa de comprar una Epic de Aluminio y su comentario fuè ; Esta si es una bici..... pero sigue feliz con su Spesh. Creo que el peso es muy relativo. En cuanto al tiempo que hagas si creo la Epic es màs rapida en recorridos cortos pero de comodidad a la larga ..., la Flux y tmbn màs que la Blur. Yo la tengo con unos rines I9 que aceleran a M,,,,, para mi, la mejor compra que he hecho. 
Saludos


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Hola biker231, medimos lo mismo y cuando monte la antigua blur xc aluminio la notaba cortita, (mi cleta tiene casi 2 cm mas de toptube) y al igual que tú la notaba corta para bajar, muy ratonera y manejable, gran escaladora, pero algo menos estable para bajar.Desafortunadamente no tengo posibilidad de probar la Turner. 
Que quieres decir con la relatividad del peso?
En una salida de rally-marathon, 80-100 km (sin contar la comodidad) cuanto tiempo crees que ganariamos con el carbono en relacion al alu?
Gracias por tus respuestas.


----------

